# How to run a train on a Sunday afternoon



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Running on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Someone has got a fast freight forward bill on more than one of the cars in their consist!
Either that or the Engineer is gonna catch hell again for being late for dinner with the misses!
Who is managing the Waybills on this run?
The conductor is gonna be mad too that you approached the yard tower too fast and he couldn't contact the tower to flip the siding switch fast enough at the freight terminal.
Corporate got the call from a resident the trains along the line are going so fast, they blew away the wedding decorations in one of their outdoor yard parties....ON A SUNDAY! 
They want to know who is the Engineer on Sundays highball?!?!
Someone gonna catch _H.E. double hockey sticks! _
Thank the governator you didn't derail a car! 😅😉😃🤨🧐🤪😊😨😏😇😁


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Hey, well, you know how the rail news is saying all the class-1 carriers are behind on timely deliveries, so I'm just tryin to help out a little... 😎


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Running on a a SundayII


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I see you got some EZ track. I got into EZ track in a big way, and it is so much better than having to constantly tune up my set track (given my abilities).


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Yeah. I like the simplicity. I was going to get kato unitrack, but they only have 9 3/4" radius curves (too small) or 16" radius which is too wide for my space. Ez track is right in between at 11.25" curves. So ez track won. I've put a little ballast on the sides for effect.


----------

